# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Universal Worker, robotic worker, Giant.AI, Campbell, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Giant.AI

----------


## Airicist2

AI training | Giant AI Universal Worker

Jul 11, 2022




> How does a robot learn to do something completely new? At Giant AI, we allow humans to teach the Universal Worker what to do, and allow the AI to master how to do it. A combination of human demonstration and the robot's own practice lead to the ability to both perform, and generalize, the task originally shown to the Universal Worker.

----------


## Airicist2

Touch sensing | Giant AI Universal Worker

Jul 12, 2022




> Touch is an important part of how human beings interact with the world. When we want to pick up an object or operate a tool or machine, vision is important as we search for and reach for the object of our interest, but once we get there, it is our sense of touch that gives us the fine dexterity we need to manipulate even the simplest objects. At Giant AI, our Universal Worker robot has a rich sense of tactile contact similar to a human skin that allows our AI to learn from feel which actions are correct and which are not.

----------


## Airicist2

Robot vision | Giant AI Universal Worker

Jul 13, 2022




> When we interact with the world, we start with what we can see and move through the world until we can come into contact with the objects of our interest. Once we come into contact, touch plays a central role as well. The computer vision system in the Giant AI Universal Worker is designed to sense the world, the objects in it, and the robot's own body and hands. By seeing and comprehending these elements, the Universal Worker thinks and acts in a manner based on the relationship between these things. This notion of relative action plays a central role in eliminating the need for high precision components making the Universal Worker cheaper, lighter, safer, and easier to produce in high volume.

----------

